# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Opinion, Please, on this .com



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Can I ask this on this forum? I found a place on the net called Arizona Aquatic Gardens that has the dwarf Corys I want and the shrimps. Has anyone had any experience with them before?

Thanks again--Figgy


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Can I ask this on this forum? I found a place on the net called Arizona Aquatic Gardens that has the dwarf Corys I want and the shrimps. Has anyone had any experience with them before?

Thanks again--Figgy


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I have bought from them. Very happy with them.

just realize how much these are going to cost though. First there is the minimum order. Then the next day shipping will run around $50, mayber higher


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah,

I'll see if my lfs could order 'em. Otherwise thanks for the opinion, if I do have to order from them I feel better about it!

Figz


----------



## imported_ThomE (Aug 24, 2004)

Just a side note, I've order plants w/them and been very happy. As for live stock, I don't trust a company that expects live stock to perish. I ordered shrimp from different sources and they all made the trip. 

I know somebody who shipped shrimp from Hawaii to New Jersey 2nd day air. And they made the trip.


----------

